# Ho Amtrak Talgo cars made by Electrotren



## apl1031 (Oct 1, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get some addon Amtrak talgo cars made my Electrotren.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

there is a guy on this site right now selling something called amtrack talgo cars might be what you want he's in britian or germany though and his prices seemed a bit high


----------



## apl1031 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks I saw that post where he is selling the talgos. But they are to expensive he wants like $30 a car plus shipping. Thanks for your help though
Alek


----------

